# Headlamp Dimming/Engine 'Rev' When Using Window Buttons



## codefreak13 (Aug 24, 2013)

I've noticed a curious quirk of my '14 1LT, 82k mi. I've noticed while stopped in drive, if I say press the window up button with the windows already up, my headlights will momentarily dim and the engine seems to get a tad rough or 'rev' without an increase in RPMs for a brief half second. I've had the negative battery cable replaced probably within a year of buying the car new, and I still have the original battery in the car. Does this even sound like a battery issue, or is it something to do with the alternator? No other real symptoms. The car has made it through the last 4 Chicago winters parked 100% of the time on the street and I never was unable to get it started (understandably would take some cranking when it was -5 out). Battery meter shows 11.9 - 12.2 every time I start it and in general hovers between 13.8 and 14.8 while driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pretty typical; the higher electrical load puts a strain on the alternator. 1.4L doesn't have much power at idle; the computer compensates for the increased load by cracking open the throttle a small bit.

It wouldn't hurt to have the battery tested and replaced if it is weak.


----------



## codefreak13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks, that makes perfect sense. I planned on replacing it before winter with an H6 or H7 AGM anyways, probably get on that sooner.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

My car was doing that a month or two before the battery just died out of nowhere. Plan on replacing it sooner rather than later. Now that I'm running the diesel cruze battery, lights don't dim at all and that's with the aftermarket amplifier I added too.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

every car ive owned ends up doing that, nothing to really be alarmed about, id get the battery and alternator tested so you know which is the weak point and keep that in mind moving forward. Also wouldn't be a bad idea to get the wet battery refilled....or just replace if you get the car tested and the alternator is fine. Never a bad investment on a weak battery...i cant imagine the alternator failing under 100k miles to be honest.


----------

